# cops shakedown for sex in Khao San rd.



## Dave O'Dottu

a french couple were accosted by a bangkok cop on 4 March 2011 by a Bangkok cop. 

He found 3 valiums on the young man and demanded a bribe, but the french man knew valium were legal, so refused. 

the cop then demanded to take the french man's girlfriend to a hotel room. 

the french couple also refused. 

the french man finally resolved the matter by giving him a cigarette. 

a coffin would have been a better present.


----------



## PhuketJim

Firstly. The drug abuser/use was in the wrong. I find no room to protect the wrong position the law however the Frangset people were lucky they didn't get a ride to the lock up.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

PhuketJim said:


> Firstly. The drug abuser/use was in the wrong. I find no room to protect the wrong position the law however the Frangset people were lucky they didn't get a ride to the lock up.


firsty, your first point is in the wrong. 
Valium is legal in Thailand. 
Therefore the word abuser is wrong. 

I find no room to protect people who can't read.


----------



## PhuketJim

*UR Wrong*



Dave O'Dottu said:


> firsty, your first point is in the wrong.
> Valium is legal in Thailand.
> Therefore the word abuser is wrong.
> 
> I find no room to protect people who can't read.



Vals are not legal.. you can buy them in some places but if caught you better have a script. A number of people have been in stings in Patong... Go and offerer Vals for sale on Soi Khao San and get ready for lock up!


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

PhuketJim said:


> Vals are not legal.. you can buy them in some places but if caught you better have a script. A number of people have been in stings in Patong... Go and offerer Vals for sale on Soi Khao San and get ready for lock up!


the couple were not offering vals for sale. 

the cop demanded to go to be with the woman

Is that that fine for possessing 3 vals?


----------



## PhuketJim

*Controled Substance*



Dave O'Dottu said:


> the couple were not offering vals for sale.
> 
> the cop demanded to go to be with the woman
> 
> Is that that fine for possessing 3 vals?




I don't wish anyone to be ibn trouble overs stupid boars squabble.trool stuf.

Valiun is a control substance like ambien and zolam etc. You not that most clinics when youj see a Dr. will advise you that only Hospitals have such drugs. I know of a few Pharms where you can by it all. NOT LEGAL. The was a late teen;s Canadian boy who got an extended holiday due to the coppers holding his passort over 10 vals in Patong. 
I think the possibility of a sting is ever present. Anything that offers altered states is contgroled in Thailand. For sleep you can use antihistamines but oyu feel like a zompie the next day and are fearful with booze... 
Obviously the cop wa dirty however 1 or 100 is till no good!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

